# Best and worst love match for ENFPs from your experience?



## 80047

According to MBTI INxJs are the most suitable partners for ENFP. Do any of you ENFPs have dating experience with them? And what was the best and worst MBTI type you dated?

1) I have dated a guy whose type I don't know. He was a bit drama & snob-ish, chaotic and studied enginieering. He would do nice things such as answering his phone at 3 AM and give me a spontaneous city tour by night  Any guess which type he could be?

2) Then i dated (when I say dated I always really just mean went on one date) an ESFJ. I loved having fun with him when we first met but I didn't like how he communicated. He always stayed on the surface of each topic and when I asked him if he doesn't like deep conversations he said no. Needless to say I got bored really quickly by talking weather and flowers.

3) Then I dated an ENTJ who also studied engineering and I really, really liked him. He was everything I wasn't and it was great. As romantic as a mammoth but I found it cute that he was anti-emotional. Sometimes we would discuss something and he'd get way too much into it and get aggressive amd I'd say "okay, okay you're right. Can we make out now?" haha However, I felt like he was looking down on me sometimes and that he didn't like me although he said he would.

4) Then I dated a guy who was very nice, but again one of these 'surface talkers'. He would text every other day "what's up?" "sleep well" "hope you had a great day" and all these nice but useless standard lines. Is this a typical S thing? He was in banking/finance, any idea which type he is? 

5) Also, I have quite a few INFJ friends. Whle I love them as friends, I can't really imagine dating them. The ones I know seem quite insecure, clingy and umm... traditional. They are not really open to new things. Again, idk if this is a coincidence or an INFJ thing.

6) the ENFP male I know is really fun but I feel like we'd end up under a bridge if we married lol

7) The ENFJ male I know, I quite like. He's a feeler but not so in-your-face feeling so that he stil looks quite put together.


Am I just picky or did I not find the right guy/type yet? Curious to hear your thoughts and experiences!


----------



## RiseAgainst55

My ENFP best friend has had pretty successful relationships with an ESFP, an ENFP, and an INFJ.
I don't really think successful relationships are determined by type alone though. I think you just haven't found the right guy, and when you do find the right guy, his type won't really matter to you.


----------



## Dedication

I know around 15 ENFP's, they all had their fair share of relationships.

From their experience it's easy to tell that the best match is an ISTJ, the only ENFP marriages I have seen on a succesful level has been with an ISTJ, the combo is golden. 

I've seen one ENFP grow up with: ISTP, INFP, ENTJ and ESFP. It's easy to tell that none of those types are a good match for the ENFP. The ISTP is clearly the worst match, not only do they mis understand each other constantly, the only reason why the ENFP is friends with the ISTP is because they are family.

I've seen another ENFP grow up with an ENFJ, what did I find? A clear no. No way, even on a 'mature' level, it doesn't matter. Fe-Ti has absolutely no way of understanding Fi-Te. The ENFJ constantly uses Fe to control the ENFP on an emotional level, this is just a no-go for ENFP's, they can't stand it. Even when the ENFJ has their best intentions at heart and the ENFP knows this on a logical level, it feels very bad for the ENFP to be treated like that. *Take note here: both of the dominant Fe users (ESFJ and ENFJ) use Fe (extraverted feeling) to control people, it is what they are very good at and 'mature' ENFJ's/ESFJ's do it in a 'healthy' way, but it doesn't matter if it's done 'healthy' or 'unhealthy' because the very fact that they are imposing their ethics upon the ENFP is exactly what puts the ENFP off.

ENFP's also have a nitch to get friendly with INFP's, they share a relationships with them on a close level, tons of hugging, feeling and talking about everything and then some. The INFP isn't really that suited to be with an ENFP but they can be very good friends.

We also have the famous INTJ+ENFP combo, hell I should know because I'm an INTJ and I know my fair share of ENFP's. Does it work? Sure, but sacrifices will have to be made on either the INTJ's or ENFP's part. Ni+Ne is awesome in the beginning, but it's very frustrating over longer periods of time. This is because over time the INTJ comes up with a couple of core directions for the relationship to go (thanks to Ni) but the ENFP still wants to explore everything endlessly (thanks to Ne). At some point, the INTJ wants to disgard al idea's and brainstorms, he see's them as irrelevant and he wants the ENFP to execute some of the idea's inside the INTJ's mind. But the ENFP doesn't want that, they don't want to do the dirty work of the INTJ, they are coming up with new idea's themselves but see that the INTJ is now a wall, impossible to get new information through, the ENFP has their own directions and wants the INTJ to follow. At this time, either the INTJ or the ENFP must sacrifice a part of themselves and follow the other party. This is because Ni-Ne are both 'idea' people, they both need partners that can help them with their idea's. Both are 'strategical' in a way, very awesome, but not really ideal in a relationship.

Some of the ENFP's that I know were into something that I call 'relationship hopping'. (Nothing wrong with that, I might add). They kept dating different partners for 3-24 month's but in the end it just didn't work out. The only partner that I've seen that just works long-term (3 years and beyond) is the ISTJ. These people are happy with each other and it shows. Yes, it just shows that they are a good couple, something you can't say about just any couple if you walk around on the street..


----------



## 80047

Thanks for the insight


----------



## Psychopomp

@Dedication - you know and have typed 15 ENFPs?! 

That seems pretty unlikely. You'd have to churn through about 250 people, accurately!, to get an average of 15 of any one type... and I think intuitives are less than 20% of the population (I actually think it's more like 10%, but I'll compromise for the sake of the question). You'd have to, considering that volume, pull from a pool of over 500 people, accurately!, to yank out 15 ENFPs. I know there is more to it than that, but I mean to prove a point: finding 15 ENFPs that you can honestly be sure of a correct typing on is quite a feat. 

I'd love to see your thoughts on the, say, 50+ ESFJs you've typed. You undoubtedly have some impressive patterns parsed out! 

My knee-jerk reaction is to question what you consider to be an ENFP. That '15' makes me really suspicious. 

I meet a ton of people, and I type pretty much everyone I meet. I've confirmed ... 6? ... ENFPs? I am sure I've overlooked one or two, but I'd rather type correctly than not. I am not talking some bs hipshot typing or some Ultimate Powerz of typing. I mean thoroughly vetted typing of people over a length of time. So you know, you know?

That being said, of the ENFPs I have known, they have all done well with ISTJs (as a rule) and done particularly not well with ISTPs (as a rule). I don't want to draw any conclusions from that. I certainly wouldn't exclude exceptions. I know, for example, that one ISTJ is my wife(an ENFP)'s best friend and another was a constant antagonist to her (due to circumstances that caused a rivalry). I am married to an ENFP, so at least one of them does very well with an INTP. We are absolute peas in a pod. 

I think ENFP could do well with any type, honestly, there are so many other factors than type in that. The only types I'd think would probably have an uphill battle working well in a long term relationship..... probably SPs and particularly STPs? Meh... even then, there are so many factors. It's just that in that case, type would not help things.

I don't get the ENFP/INTJ thing, anyway. I've never seen a synergy with those types at all. ESFP/INTJ and ENFP/ISTJ seems to have much more going for them as far as typology goes... and in my experience.


These threads always leaving me feeling like the person probably mistyped half of the people they are basing this stuff of anyway, or are mistyped themselves. It makes the venture seem futile in most, though not all, cases. I mean, what is the goal, really?


----------



## Dedication

You're really new to this, aren't you? (I don't mean this in a bad way.)

ENFP + ISTJ is the best match, ENFP + ISTP is the worst match possible. I'll exlpain it quickly with the cognitive functions. An ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si and values those functions, an ISTJ uses Si-Te-Fi-Ne and values those functions. Where one is weak the other is strong, they lign up perfectly. An ISTP uses Ti-Se-Ni-Fe and values those functions, notice how the ENFP has nothing what the ISTP has. Just like the INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se with an ESFP: Se-Fi-Te-Ni, again, those functions are completely reversed and that is why they are the best match. 

My lifestyle gives me an edge in meeting and interacting with a lot of people if I so desire, I've certainly typed over 600 people, but I've lost count, there are at least 4 of each type that I can contact right away and that number is only so low because certain types are just hard to find. To add to this: I'm not counting anybody who I've typed online, because those are all unreliable to a certain degree.



arkigos said:


> @_Dedication_ - you know and have typed 15 ENFPs?!
> 
> That seems pretty unlikely. You'd have to churn through about 250 people, accurately!, to get an average of 15 of any one type... and I think intuitives are less than 20% of the population (I actually think it's more like 10%, but I'll compromise for the sake of the question). You'd have to, considering that volume, pull from a pool of over 500 people, accurately!, to yank out 15 ENFPs. I know there is more to it than that, but I mean to prove a point: finding 15 ENFPs that you can honestly be sure of a correct typing on is quite a feat.


You can search up statistics, I've even made a thread about it, but intuitives are around 30-40% of the total population. Ne is quite common, it is Ni that is rare because INFJ, ENTJ, INTJ and the ENFJ are the rarest types in that order. All of these 4 types use Ni as either their dominant or auxiliary function. Ne doms aren't that rare, the ENFP can be found around 8% with a higher chance in women than in man. That's almost a 1 in 10 chance that you find an ENFP, and I just happen to be in Mirage Relationships with ENFP's so they are extremely easy to pick up on.

I mean, 8%, if you meet 200 people there is a good chance you've already met 16 of em.

Again, intuitives are only rare because of Ni, not because of Ne, ENFP's and INFP's are pretty much as common as sensors are. Only the ENTP and INTP drag the Ne numbers down.



arkigos said:


> I don't get the ENFP/INTJ thing, anyway. I've never seen a synergy with those types at all. ESFP/INTJ and ENFP/ISTJ seems to have much more going for them as far as typology goes... and in my experience.


The INTJ+ENFP pair is made up by Keirsey, that system is garbage and extremely overrated. The reason why the INTJ+ENFP don't match is because Ni is the opposite of Si and Se is the opposite of Ne, the INTJ uses Ni-Te-Fi-Se and the ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si. Both of them are weak with the sensory aspects of life but are incapable of helping each other because they don't have or value the function where the other is weak... or strong for that matter.



arkigos said:


> I think ENFP could do well with any type, honestly, there are so many other factors than type in that. The only types I'd think would probably have an uphill battle working well in a long term relationship..... probably SPs and particularly STPs? Meh... even then, there are so many factors. It's just that in that case, type would not help things.


The only reason why they can do well with any type is because it is in their function stack to be social, close and personal. There are indeed many other factors, and type does play it's part, just like other factors, do play their part.

There is something good to say about you, at least you're honest about the things you're observing. Everything you're saying here matches Socionics perfectly.


----------



## Psychopomp

The following is a hijack of this thread. Bystanders are advised to expand it at their own peril:


* *








Dedication said:


> You're really new to this, aren't you? (I don't mean this in a bad way.)
> 
> ENFP + ISTJ is the best match, ENFP + ISTP is the worst match possible. I'll exlpain it quickly with the cognitive functions. An ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si and values those functions, an ISTJ uses Si-Te-Fi-Ne and values those functions. Where one is weak the other is strong, they lign up perfectly. An ISTP uses Ti-Se-Ni-Fe and values those functions, notice how the ENFP has nothing what the ISTP has. Just like the INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se with an ESFP: Se-Fi-Te-Ni, again, those functions are completely reversed and that is why they are the best match.
> 
> My lifestyle gives me an edge in meeting and interacting with a lot of people if I so desire, I've certainly typed over 600 people, but I've lost count, there are at least 4 of each type that I can contact right away and that number is only so low because certain types are just hard to find. To add to this: I'm not counting anybody who I've typed online, because those are all unreliable to a certain degree.
> 
> 
> 
> You can search up statistics, I've even made a thread about it, but intuitives are around 30-40% of the total population. Ne is quite common, it is Ni that is rare because INFJ, ENTJ, INTJ and the ENFJ are the rarest types in that order. All of these 4 types use Ni as either their dominant or auxiliary function. Ne doms aren't that rare, the ENFP can be found around 8% with a higher chance in women than in man. That's almost a 1 in 10 chance that you find an ENFP, and I just happen to be in Mirage Relationships with ENFP's so they are extremely easy to pick up on.
> 
> I mean, 8%, if you meet 200 people there is a good chance you've already met 16 of em.
> 
> Again, intuitives are only rare because of Ni, not because of Ne, ENFP's and INFP's are pretty much as common as sensors are. Only the ENTP and INTP drag the Ne numbers down.
> 
> 
> 
> The INTJ+ENFP pair is made up by Keirsey, that system is garbage and extremely overrated. The reason why the INTJ+ENFP don't match is because Ni is the opposite of Si and Se is the opposite of Ne, the INTJ uses Ni-Te-Fi-Se and the ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si. Both of them are weak with the sensory aspects of life but are incapable of helping each other because they don't have or value the function where the other is weak... or strong for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason why they can do well with any type is because it is in their function stack to be social, close and personal. There are indeed many other factors, and type does play it's part, just like other factors, do play their part.
> 
> There is something good to say about you, at least you're honest about the things you're observing. Everything you're saying here matches Socionics perfectly.


LOL. Your assumptions in this post are humorous. Also, they are wrong. I am not new at this. I am very old at this, but that doesn't matter. 

You cannot BEGIN to prove your statistics here, and I am sure you know that. I think I could probably do a better job of proving my general 10% point, but in the end stats and test and subjective reasoning, blah blah blah blah, isn't going to prove anything. 

What it boils down to is this: What is Ne? I say it is pure objective concept/essence and as devoid from anything tangible as, say, Ni. For this to be dominant in a person is no little thing. It is a big big thing. It is as big a thing, as big a distinction, as Ni with Si or Se. I think Ni types, real Ni types, comprehend that dichotomy. I don't think they always comprehend that dichotomy in relation to Ne and Si and Se. 

But, rather than assume that you are 'new at this' I will assume that perhaps we are just looking through different lenses. My lens tells me that an Ne will be primarily and constantly oriented to high concept interpretation of stimuli (which it approaches subjectively and inferiorily), and will do so objectively and extravertedly. I think that Ne dominance means a specifically neurotic and inferior relationship with sensory things entirely. 

I think that Ne dominance looks like, say, this:






You see the inferior relationship with the sensory? You see how dominated and suppressed it is by the conceptual interpretation? Ne dominance. 

...and I don't think that 8% of the population (actually, extended to all ENxP, a full 16%) is that. DOMINANT INTUITION. Dominant. Distinct. As distinct from Se as Ni is from Si. That is: utterly. 

What do YOU think Ne is? While you are considering these things, please do me a great favor and spare the assumptions. Also, you can do away with the "one good thing I'll say is..". It is patronizing. If you'd like to know why, objectively, I'll be happy to explain.


----------



## Dedication

arkigos said:


> The following is a hijack of this thread. Bystanders are advised to expand it at their own peril:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. Your assumptions in this post are humorous. Also, they are wrong. I am not new at this. I am very old at this, but that doesn't matter.
> 
> You cannot BEGIN to prove your statistics here, and I am sure you know that. I think I could probably do a better job of proving my general 10% point, but in the end stats and test and subjective reasoning, blah blah blah blah, isn't going to prove anything.
> 
> What it boils down to is this: What is Ne? I say it is pure objective concept/essence and as devoid from anything tangible as, say, Ni. For this to be dominant in a person is no little thing. It is a big big thing. It is as big a thing, as big a distinction, as Ni with Si or Se. I think Ni types, real Ni types, comprehend that dichotomy. I don't think they always comprehend that dichotomy in relation to Ne and Si and Se.
> 
> But, rather than assume that you are 'new at this' I will assume that perhaps we are just looking through different lenses. My lens tells me that an Ne will be primarily and constantly oriented to high concept interpretation of stimuli (which it approaches subjectively and inferiorily), and will do so objectively and extravertedly. I think that Ne dominance means a specifically neurotic and inferior relationship with sensory things entirely.
> 
> I think that Ne dominance looks like, say, this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see the inferior relationship with the sensory? You see how dominated and suppressed it is by the conceptual interpretation? Ne dominance.
> 
> ...and I don't think that 8% of the population (actually, extended to all ENxP, a full 16%) is that. DOMINANT INTUITION. Dominant. Distinct. As distinct from Se as Ni is from Si. That is: utterly.
> 
> What do YOU think Ne is? While you are considering these things, please do me a great favor and spare the assumptions. Also, you can do away with the "one good thing I'll say is..". It is patronizing. If you'd like to know why, objectively, I'll be happy to explain.


It seems like your Fe is acting up and searching for some relief, but we'll top derailing this thread now.


----------



## Vimerge

I've always wondered if ENFP + INFP would be a good match, with INFP being male and ENFP female in specific.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Calvin

Contrary to what some might think, the ISFJ/ENFP combo works fairly well. Both of them are obsessed with feelings and emotions, and I should know, because my parents are these types and they've had a remarkably successful marriage. They work great as a team, each one playing off the other as they cooperate in getting tasks done, gossip about friends, and theorize about morals (the ISFJ goes along with whatever the ENFP says, making the former feel accepted and self-confident). ENFPs also help their ISFJ partners to be more open-minded. 

INTP/ENFP, amazingly, can work very well. They are both chronic daydreamers, for one thing. Both of them value autonomy/independence, and extend this courtesy to each other gladly. The INTP/ENFP combo's love for random theorizing, irreverent humor, and breathtaking adventure creates a chemistry between two types that even rivals that of the INTJ/ENTP team. In a relationship, the ENFP can help the INTP have more fun and the INTP can help the ENFP be more objective. It's insanely good chemistry. However, unlike the ISFJ, the INTP could care less about feelings or emotions, thus creating an interest-based barrier between them, and also unlike the ISFJ, the INTP will disagree with the ENFP's theories if they don't sound realistic or logical. That can be a source of conflict. 

These are just some unusual combinations that you might consider, being that the INxJ/ENxP dynamic has been beaten to death over time. 

A previous poster said that ISTPs would be the worst match. I agree with this. ESFP could be worse, but I don't see how the two would ever get together.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

I've been raised by an INTJ and get along with them perfectly. I never tried a relationship but the one who liked me was too touchy on the early stages of the relationship and wouldn't leave me alone which was a huge turn off to me.

My only working relationship is with a INTP, which people tell me will end up in disaster, but I'm not letting that happen.


----------



## Nightchill

Dedication said:


> You're really new to this, aren't you? (I don't mean this in a bad way.)
> 
> ENFP + ISTJ is the best match, ENFP + ISTP is the worst match possible. I'll exlpain it quickly with the cognitive functions. An ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si and values those functions, an ISTJ uses Si-Te-Fi-Ne and values those functions.


Funny because I value Ni doms, even though we aren't 'perfect match'. I've met ISTJs (some of them suitors) and they are otherwise pleasant people but that Si is a tiresome burden. They have a lot of raw data, but there's strange halfness to them, it's like their own thought lacks momentum to become an actual insight.

In the long run this one-way road of cognitive communication starts undermining my own though process, so I become stagnant and have no feedback to offer them. 
I really don't need more Si in my life. :bored: Unless it's in a super-hawt body.


Therefore I'd say Keirsey has a point. Intuitive + intuitive is the winning combination in my case and so preferably Ni for that matter. 

Also, my closest friend is ENFP and her communication with INTJs we both know is effortlessly unfolding and most mutually gratifying.


----------



## Aha

arkigos said:


> I think that Ne dominance looks like, say, this:


Looks like ESFJ 

She is too good with crowds (Fe) and uses Si and Ne for association/recollection + too much on melancholy to be Ne-dom. Ne-doms are Sanguine-Choleric and Sanguine-Phlegmatic (ENTP, ENFP) and I do not see either of them rant about their feelings before the crowd. ENFP will tell you personally or write a story to share with others. ENTP...? no.


----------



## Psychopomp

Aha said:


> Looks like ESFJ
> 
> She is too good with crowds (Fe) and uses Si and Ne for association/recollection + too much on melancholy to be Ne-dom. Ne-doms are Sanguine-Choleric and Sanguine-Phlegmatic (ENTP, ENFP) and I do not see either of them rant about their feelings before the crowd. ENFP will tell you personally or write a story to share with others. ENTP...? no.


Too specific, too limiting. Also, can we be done with the four humours? One of the biggest possible blunders of intuitive thinking in the history of creation, and we are still attaching crap to some arbitrary horoscope-ish interpretation of it. Terrible. 

An ENFP can and absolutely will rant about their feelings to a crowd. Why wouldn't/couldn't they? They have feelings, they are expressive people... what else is going to bubble out?!

What you aren't looking at is the nature and orientation of those feelings. They are subjective and internalized in quality. It is all about her, it is tight and ruminating and absolute. It is abstract, and anything but objective. It is personal stake after personal stake after personal stake. It is, in fact, Fi. 

She isn't good with crowds. She is good with crowds of people in a culture (slam poetry) that are going to cheer at anything that is vaguely therapeutic or expressive. Really, watch slam poetry videos on youtube. It's how they are. 

Gwen Stefani is good with a crowd. Andrea Gibson is awkwardly okay with a crowd of highly supportive fellow poets who are foaming at the mouth to support her. Having said all that ----- ENFPs can be very charismatic on stage. Why not? I mean seriously, why not?

INFP will tell you personally or write a story to share with others. ENFP will be on a slam poetry stage, awkwardly but vibrantly and dynamically, in a second. Their mouth is a fire escape, as Andrea so aptly put. They are, in fact, extraverts and the primary thing they extravert? Ne... deeply informed and fed by Fi. 

Regardless, it is Ne... which was the point.


----------



## MNiS

I tend to attract and are attracted to INFJs more often than not and I find everything to be easy with the type but there's a tendency to become spacy after a while which needs to be kept in check.

I've briefly dated an ENTJ before and I thought she was all kinds of awesome and I definitely felt appreciated by her so I'd consider that brief relationship a success.

Supposedly INTJs are a pretty good match with ENFPs but I haven't really met many female INTJs due to wildly differing interests so I have no experience. 

Other than that I'd say my dating habits have been pretty consistent. Either INFJ or stay single. :tongue: Not that, that's the only type I'd date, it's just been a tendency for attraction that I've noticed.


----------



## Calvin

Aya the Whaler said:


> My only working relationship is with a INTP, which people tell me will end up in disaster, but I'm not letting that happen.


That's a false stereotype. INTPs and ENFPs have great chemistry.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Calvin said:


> That's a false stereotype. INTPs and ENFPs have great chemistry.


I know, I've been experiencing it, it's amazing.


----------



## softnsweet

Oh goodness. All I can say is that INFJ's seem to be too moody for me. However that said....I haven't met many. I have a weakness for INTJ's. However I think to make it work with anyone......you have to be in a "good place" Both sides. I have met s couple unstable INTJ's that totally drained me and made me so unhappy. On the other hand I have met 2 incredibly stable and emotionally healthy INTJ's that were like medicine to my soul and light to my night. I can see how that connection can work. I've had other type relationships but my favorite is a healthy (not in the physical sense ;P) INTJ. My worst relationship was an ESFP. Omg the two of us together? Fun yes but no direction what so ever.


----------



## Aha

arkigos said:


> Too specific, too limiting. Also, can we be done with the four humours? One of the biggest possible blunders of intuitive thinking in the history of creation, and we are still attaching crap to some arbitrary horoscope-ish interpretation of it. Terrible.


In most cases there is a good correlation. 
Classic temperament and MBTI type correlation | "ERIPEDIA"
From my expirience (I tested all my friends on the 4 humours since school) the mbti and humor correlate well. Not in all cases, but in most - yes. 



arkigos said:


> An ENFP can and absolutely will rant about their feelings to a crowd. Why wouldn't/couldn't they? They have feelings, they are expressive people... what else is going to bubble out?!
> 
> She isn't good with crowds. She is good with crowds of people in a culture (slam poetry) that are going to cheer at anything that is vaguely therapeutic or expressive. Really, watch slam poetry videos on youtube. It's how they are.
> 
> Gwen Stefani is good with a crowd. Andrea Gibson is awkwardly okay with a crowd of highly supportive fellow poets who are foaming at the mouth to support her. Having said all that ----- ENFPs can be very charismatic on stage. Why not? I mean seriously, why not?


Well I watched other videos and I just can't imagine the same from ENFPs I know. ENFP are charismatic on stage. But ENFP will trip over words, miss one thing to say, then will go back, will make a leap forward, etc. They will certainly look confident with what they are saying but everyone will be full of doubt as to what they are saying. Except maybe other Ne-dom or Ne-aux. 
But this is not a reason to decide that she is not ENFP, of course. It is a skill that is not natural for them but learnable



arkigos said:


> What you aren't looking at is the nature and orientation of those feelings. They are subjective and internalized in quality. It is all about her, it is tight and ruminating and absolute. It is abstract, and anything but objective. It is personal stake after personal stake after personal stake. It is, in fact, Fi.


It is personal stake, but do you see the nature of those feelings? They are deep internal bodily feeling. Wich is Si. 

Si in Ne-doms is negative. We can ignore hunger or even pain to some degree. Bodily need are on the background of our perception. Si-inferior will not give you such a detailed internal bodily account. 
But she accentuate its importance in this video.
As for Ne-Fx link/loop it is very very idealistic and will speak of high idealistic things about love and its relation to everything, eternity, etc. It is certainly not down-to-earth approach and you probably will not hear such detailed analysis or recollection of how much body felt. At maximum it is some _tingling inside_. 

As for our subject, I see clearly how she uses Ne to romantisize and make Si "feelings" into an abstract plane. And then she aptly use her native Fe to introduce others to that connection. Ne is used as an instrument and tertiary to emphasize and amplify Fe-Si

For example, if you put into companion to Ne some function:
Ti - will be able to construct and put his ideas into good logical frameworks, will be happy about it go telling people what can be done with that (absolutely positive approach. Seeing only positive sides, never negative, as to his ideas)
Fi - will idealize his feelings, put them into beautiful eternalistic form (both ENFP and INFP). ENFP will be happy to share their feelings, of course, but they most construct and shape them first in their heads as much as Ne-Ti do. Into Feeling "framework" (but the same positive approach, because Ne as accentuated on contrast to Si-inferior will see only positive sides)
Now, if Si is above Ne: Ne will still amplify the companion but it will not grant the same positive approach.
Si - it's what we see in our subject. Ne romanticize what Si does. Past impressions, bodily feelings... and the Fe-dominant is telling everything without shame and thought

btw, Ne-Fe looper can seem Ne-Fi if his Fe is well developed (it is still a speculation but there a lot of people who were in the loop including me). It is the same overidealizing of feelings.



arkigos said:


> INFP will tell you personally or write a story to share with others. ENFP will be on a slam poetry stage, awkwardly but vibrantly and dynamically, in a second. Their mouth is a fire escape, as Andrea so aptly put. They are, in fact, extraverts and the primary thing they extravert? Ne... deeply informed and fed by Fi.


Why write? Because Fi is an internal function, and to say it outright like that means they can externalize it on the go. Imagine yourself, Ti-dom, speaking your logical thought outright. Spealing and thinking alound like extrovert do. 
That is why I say it is Fe. They do not need put eyes away from a receiver to tell a feeling

Btw, INFP are often reluctant to share what they write. It is a good juxtaposition to ENFPs wish to share and see reaction. INFP will be afraid.



arkigos said:


> Regardless, it is Ne... which was the point.


Yes, she uses Ne heavily. Though, not as dominant function.


----------



## KidThunder

Dedication said:


> You're really new to this, aren't you? (I don't mean this in a bad way.)
> 
> ENFP + ISTJ is the best match, ENFP + ISTP is the worst match possible. I'll exlpain it quickly with the cognitive functions. An ENFP uses Ne-Fi-Te-Si and values those functions, an ISTJ uses Si-Te-Fi-Ne and values those functions. Where one is weak the other is strong, they lign up perfectly. An ISTP uses Ti-Se-Ni-Fe and values those functions, notice how the ENFP has nothing what the ISTP has. Just like the INTJ: Ni-Te-Fi-Se with an ESFP: Se-Fi-Te-Ni, again, those functions are completely reversed and that is why they are the best match.


like every pairing, how the relationship works out would depend largely on how the two individuals were raised, the circumstances under which they met eachother, what influences they have in their lives and many other things. i know this coupling would work because the only girl id ever be willing to commit myself to took the test and got enfp (twice) and we get along too smoothly. shes been the only person ive ever really trusted and she still has no idea how much i appreciate her. (i think i might love her but im still sorting some things out...) anyways, istp and enfp are categorized in relations of duality. This doesn't mean that every istp and every enfp that meet are going to get along. but why some people think it would be the worst i still don't understand,
nor do i feel like taking it up in an argument...
(excuse the weird link)
socionics .com/rel/relcht.htm
here, argue it with the maker of the socionics relationship page, not me. 
also having no functions in common doesn't mean that two people cant have a strong healthy and fun relationship. for this pairing you'd have to see it in action to understand what i mean...


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dedication said:


> I know around 15 ENFP's, they all had their fair share of relationships.
> 
> From their experience it's easy to tell that the best match is an ISTJ, the only ENFP marriages I have seen on a succesful level has been with an ISTJ, the combo is golden.
> 
> I've seen one ENFP grow up with: ISTP, INFP, ENTJ and ESFP. It's easy to tell that none of those types are a good match for the ENFP. The ISTP is clearly the worst match, not only do they mis understand each other constantly, the only reason why the ENFP is friends with the ISTP is because they are family.
> 
> I've seen another ENFP grow up with an ENFJ, what did I find? A clear no. No way, even on a 'mature' level, it doesn't matter. Fe-Ti has absolutely no way of understanding Fi-Te. The ENFJ constantly uses Fe to control the ENFP on an emotional level, this is just a no-go for ENFP's, they can't stand it. Even when the ENFJ has their best intentions at heart and the ENFP knows this on a logical level, it feels very bad for the ENFP to be treated like that. *Take note here: both of the dominant Fe users (ESFJ and ENFJ) use Fe (extraverted feeling) to control people, it is what they are very good at and 'mature' ENFJ's/ESFJ's do it in a 'healthy' way, but it doesn't matter if it's done 'healthy' or 'unhealthy' because the very fact that they are imposing their ethics upon the ENFP is exactly what puts the ENFP off.
> 
> ENFP's also have a nitch to get friendly with INFP's, they share a relationships with them on a close level, tons of hugging, feeling and talking about everything and then some. The INFP isn't really that suited to be with an ENFP but they can be very good friends.
> 
> Oh my the good news is you are absolutely correct about esfj/enfj bad news you're pretty much incorrect about everything else.
> 
> I've dated an istj it was horrible, lasted for what 7 months in high school , we argued nonstop , he gets mad about everything - I forget my keys he gets mad, I throw my backpack down to the ground he gets mad . He's extremely opinionated , even when he made sense he gave me a headache. To be fair, I wasn't the best of myself around him either , I bc argumentative , easily annoyed and cynical . It's weird though when we broke up he asked how could I end such thing , we were so happy
> 
> My uncle is an enfp his wife is an INFP they have been married for almost 50 years , he brushes her hair nightly . They're quite fond of each other .
> 
> 
> 
> My husband is an istp / SLi borderline estp mbti but completely SLi socionic I, we have been together for 9 years married since 2011. We rarely argue - probably once a year through text messaging. Somehow the moment we see each other or hear each other's voice we can discuss things patiently .And no it's not tough to be with him , we have been through a lot together but we're always each other's least worry. We are complete opposite but share the same values . He helps me think better and bc more independent as to I changed him from a cynic to optimist , we talk for hours after hours and he stimulates my mind intellectually . I like that with him were able to do things separately, hang out in different crowd , social scene etc
> According to socionic iee and SLi (enfp and istp) are dual partnership .
> 
> As for Intj , i don't know. Never met one before . But I really like your type descriptions and the intjs in this forum and I can relate to your story
> 
> However when it all comes down to it, each person is an individual - you can't really determine much by types, each person have their own preference
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcatenaci

I don't know, I've met a few ISTJs in my life and all of them have been male. As for a female version of one of them matching up romantically with me... Hahahahahahahaha, no.

I'll just use the example of my younger brother, because he'd be the ISTJ I'm most familiar with. On the surface we get along really well. We share some interests and we'll talk about them when we're around each other. He's also really great at remembering things when we were growing up, phone numbers which were dropped but I forgot them, and even where we parked. Yeah, I really do admire that memory of his, it's awesome! 

On the other hand, I honestly don't think I have anything to offer him that he actually appreciates. I have pretty good reason to believe from my own experience that an ISTJ really could care less about ANYTHING an ENFP values.

For instance, he takes YEARS of convincing to try new things, he often ignores me when I'm making points about something we were just talking about, he has 0 ability to follow me to a deeper level on the subjects that we're mutually interested in so our conversations have a lot of sameness to them (which I abso-freaking-lutely despise), he'll ignore me when I ask him questions but badger me to listen to him when I'm clearly busy with something else, and he'll absolutely REFUSE to do anything spur of the moment. In the 19 years I have known him, I've never actually had a really great conversation with him, which is something I absolutely search for in a partner. Honestly, if you took his traits and put them in a female, I'd never even look at her. Assuming I did, I'd probably shudder and walk away. I love my brother and accept the rough patches in our relationship because he's my brother, but I notice 0 possibility for a female version of that to draw me in.


----------



## Dedication

KidThunder said:


> like every pairing, how the relationship works out would depend largely on how the two individuals were raised, the circumstances under which they met eachother, what influences they have in their lives and many other things. i know this coupling would work because the only girl id ever be willing to commit myself to took the test and got enfp (twice) and we get along too smoothly. shes been the only person ive ever really trusted and she still has no idea how much i appreciate her. (i think i might love her but im still sorting some things out...) anyways, istp and enfp are categorized in relations of duality. This doesn't mean that every istp and every enfp that meet are going to get along. but why some people think it would be the worst i still don't understand,
> nor do i feel like taking it up in an argument...
> (excuse the weird link)
> socionics .com/rel/relcht.htm
> here, argue it with the maker of the socionics relationship page, not me.
> also having no functions in common doesn't mean that two people cant have a strong healthy and fun relationship. for this pairing you'd have to see it in action to understand what i mean...


What test are you referring to? What is 'the test' that she did twice that confirmed that she was an enfp? Was she an enfp in MBTI, Keirsey or Socionics?

This 'only girl you'd ever be willing to commit yourself to' stuff, wtf? Are you 16 or something? This sounds like a very limited world view to me.


----------



## ai.tran.75

Dedication said:


> What test are you referring to? What is 'the test' that she did twice that confirmed that she was an enfp? Was she an enfp in MBTI, Keirsey or Socionics?
> 
> This 'only girl you'd ever be willing to commit yourself to' stuff, wtf? Are you 16 or something? This sounds like a very limited world view to me.


I think his profile confirmed he's SLi and I'm quite sure shes iee. Which is a dual partnership ! My istp told me the same thing when he was 23 (2 years into our relationship ) he still says the same now (he's 30)  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KidThunder

Dedication said:


> What test are you referring to? What is 'the test' that she did twice that confirmed that she was an enfp? Was she an enfp in MBTI, Keirsey or Socionics?
> 
> This 'only girl you'd ever be willing to commit yourself to' stuff, wtf? Are you 16 or something? This sounds like a very limited world view to me.


1. yes its limited, she gets priority over everybody, yup. lol. (this doesn't mean nobody else matters, shes just first)
2. im 19, not sure what age has to do with anything though...
3. she took the mbti test and got enfp in high school. then a few weeks ago she asked me to take it, and i said ill take it if you do, and after like two days we both did the test and she scored enfp again.


----------



## ai.tran.75

From my experience - well I haven't dated 16 types but luckily I know all of their confirm type bc I used to be obsess with this back in hs (10-14 years ago)

Best - istp(I'm married to one) ENTPs , estp
Worst- enfj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 80047

Vimerge said:


> I've always wondered if ENFP + INFP would be a good match, with INFP being male and ENFP female in specific.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Hmm I think it would be a lot of F for onevrelationship. I have INFPs friend and love them but i think I'd get bored in a relationship with an INFP...


----------



## sarahbelle68

papillons said:


> Hmm I think it would be a lot of F for onevrelationship. I have INFPs friend and love them but i think I'd get bored in a relationship with an INFP...


who have your INFP friends dated? i feel like we're too 'boring' for everyone


----------



## ebullientcorner

papillons said:


> Hmm I think it would be a lot of F for onevrelationship. I have INFPs friend and love them but i think I'd get bored in a relationship with an INFP...


 and @_Vimerge_ 

I disagree, INFPs are usually thoughtful and interesting, not boring. ENFPs demand intellectualism. I am bored with an ESTP, but not because they are stupid but because they stimulate the wrong intellect.

I think that if attraction and interest is there, then INFP would be a great choice. The real trick I think would be being careful not to step on each other's toes or thinking the other is "doing it wrong". i.e. the ENFP pushing the INFP too much or the INFP being dismissive.

As to the overall question I'm married to an INTP and have been for 10 years. I think for me personally I would prefer an INTP or maybe INFJ. I have no idea why people say INTJ but I could maybe go for one. I guess it breaks down to smarts. If I can have a good conversation and they can talk about something intellectual all the time and be a respite in that way and I'm attracted to them then it's gravy.

Though I would never trade my INTP model in. 

Oh also... I think it's important that you are what they want more than anything. I think that displeasure is a difficult thing for us. It's one reason why dating STPs was so difficult for me. I wasn't what they thought I should be or wanted and they thought I should be able to change - when it came to certain aspects of society. It was always hard for me to put my finger on. And ENFPs are never as get up and go as we're painted. 
Don't get me wrong, I love STPs, but I would never marry one, we'd make each other bananas. They make great buddies. The best in fact. 

So I am what my INTP husband wants. He doesn't want anything but what an ENFP is. Take a look at Neil Gaiman and Amanda Palmer. He wants an ENFP and lets her be exactly what she is. 

Anything less is crushing.

My husband is the best for ignoring gender roles or letting me have them, as I manically decide, he and I have always been best friends and lovers simultaneously. It's exhilarating. I keep him on his toes, and I can keep up with him and he with me. We don't get in each other's way.

Sometimes I wish he were more social, but he never minds when I go out with out him, he's very pragmatic. All I have to do is say something and he's there. He's fantastic. 

So INTP is highly recommended.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

All my previous relationships were bad or turned bad after a while (ENTP, ESFJ, INFP, ISTJ) know I'm with an INTP and it's the best thing ever.


----------



## spifffo

I've had relationships with ENTP, INTJ, ESTJ, INFP and INFJ. And really I think all of those but the ENTP could work out wonderfully for an ENFP, depending on individual preferences, family history, etc., as others have said here.

*ENTP*-- Definitely some of my very favorite people in the world. And they have made me much better people through my friendships with them. But, I've tried to date two of them, and each time there just wasn't that same spark or chemistry that I had with the other types I've listed. There wasn't the intrigue. We were too similar. But it was definitely a TON of fun. They are still two of my best friends. We realized you don't have to be in a dating relationship in order to just have FUN! And that all of the best things about our relationship worked just as well in a platonic friendship.

*INTJ*-- My high school sweetheart was INTJ, and yes it did work well and it was intense. It was a vibe of me helping him to feel more confident/comfortable socially and him helping me to feel more confident/comfortable reaching my goals related to work and career. INTJs always help me to remember that I am capable of more than I thought I was. They raise the bar higher for me. I greatly appreciate this. However, interestingly, when the relationship started to go south, I started to doubt my intelligence more than I ever had before. I think this was due to the Ne/Ni difference-- I would have new ideas and be excited about them, but those ideas would be quickly shot down because they didn't fit into Ni's paradigm. But really had circumstances been different I think this relationship could have worked out just fine.

*ESTJ*-- This was probably the second-most, or maybe even the most, intense interaction I've ever had with a person. Totally chemically charged. And, even though he was a sensor, we could still relate and have good conversations because we both had the Si/Ne function pairing. The conversations were a little less "smooth" than those I'd have with other Ns, but they were very interesting, challenging and insightful all the same. Just took like twice as long as they needed to lol due to all of the "adding up" of facts etc. I think the biggest problem with this pairing for me was the lighter hearted stuff. We simply didn't have fun in the same way, and we felt comfortable in very different types of social situations. So basically we vibed really well on a deep, intense, serious level but we weren't compatible for normal day-to-day happiness. Still, other examples of this pairing could be different if they had hobbies in common or mutual friends, and then I think it would be awesome.

*INFP*--I've had two close relationships with INFPs, one was an actual Facebook-official relationship, the other was a close friendship where we definitely had feelings for each other but could never actually get onto the same page about it. My dad is an INFP, and the guy I dated is actually a LOT like him (which I didn't realize until I was already in the relationship, lol). So I felt very comfortable, at home, connected to this guy. I definitely felt like we had this deep understanding of each other, kind of a soul mates vibe. But, despite all of our similarities, we wanted very different things in life. We was much more of an adventurer and a wanderer than I was. I was becoming interested in finding a career and settling down, and so he started to see me as dull and mundane! Imagine, an ENFP dull and conventional! Like I was selling out because I wanted to go make a career working in nonprofit organizations helping poor children.

So the point I'm trying to make here is that with ENFP/INFP, I found that we were so similar that our smaller differences became magnified, became huge and distorted, and we weren't able to really see each other clearly anymore. And because we both had the same strengths in some ways, we inhibited each other from being able to truly shine in our own light. I became "dull, mundane" and he became "unable to think critically" etc., because communication was also an issue with us, I always wanted to talk everything out while all he knew or cared about what was the FEELINGS were, words didn't have baring. So in sum we started seeing each other as their shadow self. We couldn't appreciate strengths as clearly because those strengths were so similar they were taken for granted.

*INFJ*-- I am currently engaged to an INFJ so obviously I am happy with this pairing . While, with INTJ, there was this notion of me being the "fun, socially perceptive one" and him being the "smart, logical one", with INFJ it feels more balanced. We are BOTH socially perceptive (in different, complimentary ways) and BOTH smart and intuitive. He comes up with such interesting insights about people and life. And when I am running away with my thoughts in Ne-dom, he can really ground me and get to the heart of the matter. He helps me so much to keep my thoughts straight and to form a deeper understanding of what is happening around me. There are many other positive things too, but that I think is what I value so strongly and so uniquely, and what I haven't found with any other type. That truly unique insight and uncanny ability to get right to the root of the issue, applied to social situations and my own life (feeling-dom, as opposed to the subjects of INTJ thinking-dom, which frankly I am less interested in). What the INTJ pairing does have that this one lacks is the Fi/Te connection-- INTJ is less mainstream, more interested in challenging norms, etc., just like ENFP. So really I think both INFJ and INTJ can be equally ideal matches for ENFP, it all depends on that ENFP's personal preferences and interests. With INFJ I feel more like I am building on my strengths, while with INTJ I feel more like I am filling out my weaknesses. Both are good. I should also mention that my mom is ESFJ and my finance is very similar to her in many ways, so maybe that leads me to feel more comfortable and complete with someone who uses Fe. 

So this was a fun exercise  Hope others find it to be useful. I agree with everyone about not basing relationships on type too heavily. But I also find that having an understanding of type dynamics makes it easier to understand what is working and not working in each relationship, what is possible to be changed and get better, and what is just an intrinsic personality difference that isn't going to go away.


----------



## ai.tran.75

I've dated - 2 entps, enfj and currently married to an istp 

ENTP - my first bf was quite introverted perhaps Intp now that I think about it . Very articulate , analytical and artistic(I have a soft spot for artist). We were really young so the relationship was very platonic - school dances or he walks me home - distance kinda drifted us apart (we went to different school ) . He found me on myspace years later - when I entered freshmen year of college and we became friends - I think we're better as friends than being together 

ENTP- my 2nd bf and high school sweet heart of nearly 2 years (until he passed away) we combined really well , there was never a full moment with him - we can talk for hours and no matter how random I get he can catch on and play along . We had a lot of common interests and he's up to anything - we created stuff together - wrote comics together (I write he draws ) and would engage in political debates - we play this game where we pick topics out of a box and a card from the deck if the card is red you debate for the topic if it's black you debate against it . Sometimes he'll start argument with me just for the sake of it to see if it pushes my button but usually joke or laugh it off when I call him out on it. He passed away from an allergic drug reaction a month shy before our next relationship . I was devastated 

Enfj - considering the fact that the relationship ended within 2 weeks - I won't call it a relationship . Worst experience for me yet - most of his questions seems like he's investigating me and he had jealousy problem which is a big turn off - also after the second day that we got together he asked if I like him more or my recent ex who passed away more and got mad when I chose not to answer. We argued nonstop and the relationship ended when he tells me he doesn't think it's cool that I hug or hangout with my guy friends bc it gives him negative thoughts in his head . 

Istp- I've been with for more than 9 years and married for nearly 4 years . He's my best friend and soul mate. We can talk on for hours and we have never engaged in a loud argument . He let's me have my own freedom and with him I feel like the best version of myself , I can be my own separate person with separate interests . Our personality combine well and although we're quite opposite we share common values and have the same religious (I'm agnostic he's an atheist) and political pov. He's also extremely artistic ( something I have a soft spot for ) . Oh and he makes me laugh more than anyone I know - even though mbti said our relationship is doomed to fail I beg to differ


----------



## 80047

sarahbelle68 said:


> who have your INFP friends dated? i feel like we're too 'boring' for everyone


One has been dating an ISTJ for years. The other one has changed partners quite a bit but the longest one was with another INFP i think... INFPs aren't boring. I might have worded it wrong. My best friends are INFPs and I never get bored of them. It's just for romantic relationhips we are too similar to have a huge spark. :-/


----------



## sarahbelle68

papillons said:


> One has been dating an ISTJ for years. The other one has changed partners quite a bit but the longest one was with another INFP i think... INFPs aren't boring. I might have worded it wrong. My best friends are INFPs and I never get bored of them. It's just for romantic relationhips we are too similar to have a huge spark. :-/


oh interesting. do you know their enneagrams by chance? i'm a 4w5, find it hard to find fulfilling relationships + am always curious about who other INFP enneagram types, particularly 4w5s, date. enneagram 9s seem more versatile in love, hjonestly


----------



## KateMarie999

I couldn't go out with an ISTJ. My dad is one and, while we can have some good conversations, he really doesn't care about what gets me going and can be kind of opinionated. The ISTJ might help the ENFP become more organized and practical but I can't see any benefits the ENFP would bring to the relationship since the ISTJ is so uninterested in theories and deep conversations. Plus I grew up with two Si-dom parents. I don't need any more Si!


----------



## Pinkachu

Vimerge said:


> I've always wondered if ENFP + INFP would be a good match, with INFP being male and ENFP female in specific.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I just broke up with a male INFP. In short...NO! That's not a relationship I would ever consider doing again. INFPs are fine as friends, but partners? No way!


----------



## Vimerge

Pinkachu said:


> I just broke up with a male INFP. In short...NO! That's not a relationship I would ever consider doing again. INFPs are fine as friends, but partners? No way!


----------



## Fuzakenna

What you say about ENFP/ISFJ is true and all that, but I can tell from personal experiences that it just doesn't work out. In the long run it is very hard. I´m an ENFP woman who was in a relationship with an ISFJ man for one and a half year. I feel like ENFP/ISFJ works on the paper, but not in reality.
I could share everything with him, even gossip, yes. We were a great team, yes. He used to let me have my way and tag along to the things I were doing, yes. But dating an ISFJ was so exhausting (no offense against the ISFJ´s). He´s J was a big problem to me, since he always judged everything. I tried to make him more open-minded, show him that there can be two sides of a case and so on, but he never listened. Not really.
As people are pointing out, ENFP/ISFJ are different from each other, but I discovered that too many differences is hard to overcome.

I am not sure if we just failed as a couple or not, maybe the ENFP/ISFJ combination does work out for some people, but it certainly did not for us. He is not to blame, neither am I, it just didn't work out. I am very spontaneous, it´s like every spontaneous thing is an adventure, filling up my creativity. I can change plans within seconds and it doesn't make me tired at all. However, he got extremely tired and always needed to rest. He needed stability and order, I needed energy and adventures. On this point we struggled a lot, especially him since he couldn't keep up with me all the time.

Also, he was very controlling, always needed to rest after being social (I know it´s because of his I). The problem is that his J was so big. He never really judged me in a bad way. However, he always had something negative to say about my friends, he always found something he disliked in someone and then held it against them as if they were responsible for a murder. In the end he kind of controlled me. He was always jealous and always demanding to know what I was doing and who I was meeting with. Even if I made it clear that I was just meeting a friend, he had to know everything. He was very needy, you could say (is being needy related to ISFJ?).

This was very exhausting and in the end I was so tired of always defending my friends against his accusations and always telling him everything about where I had been. It got to the point where I completely stopped being social. And that´s when the problems begun. I´m an ENFP so needlessly to say I need to be social. I felt distressed and unhappy, like something were missing. He always wanted me for himself and was jealous of every man I ever met (dunno why but 90% of my friends are males, which made our relationship very hard).

Also, since my ISFJ male always wanted to be with me and spend quality time (is that the ISFJ love language? Quality time and acts of service? Please answer someone) he always tagged along when I was meeting someone. But because of his I, he always got tired and needed to rest. When he rested, I had to spend quality time with him. I was resting next to him until he felt "recovered", but it was just so boring. And suffocating. I needed space, I felt trapped sometimes. I stopped drawing, playing piano, listening to music, daydreaming, I stopped all of it. Dunno, sometimes it feels like he killed my creativity with his calm, analyzing and quiet personality. I´m gonna write infinite if I don´t stop now, so let me end this with saying that the ISFJ suffocates the ENFP. The ENFP is way to exhausting for the ISFJ. At least in my case. Ok I´m gonna end this now by quoting Rolling Stones: Lose your dreams, lose your mind.


----------



## thisisme

I'm an enfp and my 3 best relationships were istj, enfp and infp. 
The istj worked very well for a very long time, the enfp didn't last as long as we would've liked and the infp was second longest. Don't know if our issues were type related. I think probably not. 

I feel like infj or isfj could work...maybe even esfj. I seem to get a long week with them as friends but no idea really beyond that. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------



## thisisme

I can't figure out how to edit. I didn't put much thought into the above...isfj and esfj would probably bit work at all romantically actually. So Nevermind that. 

Sent from my SM-G360P using Tapatalk


----------

